# ترنيمة " يا أم الله "



## Maya (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*ترنيمة " يا أم الله "*

*أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح ...

هذه كلمات ترنيمة " يا أم الله " التي ترنمها السيدة فيروز وأعتقد أن الكثيرين سمعوها وأحبوها  :

------------------

يا أم الله ... 

يا حنونة .....

يا كنز الرحمة والمعوْنة  .

أنتِ ملجانا .. وعليكِ رجانا 

تشفعي فينا .. يا عذراء 

وتحنني على موتانا 

*********

وإن كان جسمكِ بعيداً منا 

أيتها البتول أمنا 

صلواتك هي تصحبنا ..

وتكون معنا وتبقى هنا 

بجاه من شرفك على العالم 

حين ظهر منك ظهور المبين 

اطلبي منه للخطاءين المراحم لدهر الداهرين ....

*************

أنتِ أمنا  و رجنا 

أنتِ فخرنا و ملجانا 

عند ابنكِ  اشفعي فينا 

ليغفر برأفته خطايانا 

لا تهملنا يا حنونة يا مملوءة كل نعمة 

بل خلّصي عبيدكِ أجمعين 

لنشكركِ لدهر الداهرين .*


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسى يا مايا ربنا يخليكى لينا


----------



## antoon refaat (22 ديسمبر 2005)

الترنيمه جميله ولو سمحتي اجب اضيقلك إضافه ضغيره الترنيمه
 لفيروز وكمان الترنيمه من الترانيم الكاثوليكيه الرائعه
والف شكر


----------



## Maya (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*أختي ميرنا ...

أشكرك لمرورك وتشجيعك ..

---------

أخي antoon refaat 

أنا لا أهتم إن كانت الترنيمة كاثوليكية أو أرثوذكسية المهم أنها تتحدث عن أمنا العذراء بكلمات رائعة ولحن أروع ، وبالتأكيد  فإن اخوتنا المسيحيين في لبنان أغلبهم ينتمون إلى الطائفة المارونية وهي تتبع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية .....
والترانيم الكاثوليكية للسيدة العذراء هي بدون شك جميلة ورائعة  ....*


----------



## Nesrin (3 يناير 2006)

الي اخوتي واخواتي في المنتدي للاستماع الي هذه الترنيمه زوروا هذا الموقع
http://www.tarateel.net/


----------



## Nesrin (3 يناير 2006)

انا ارثوذكسيه لكن احب ايضا الاستماع الي ترانيم كاثوليكيه


----------



## Ya Shero (28 يناير 2006)

*حلوة يا مايا*


----------



## حني علينا ياولدة اإلهة (28 مارس 2007)

مرحبا نسرين كيفك إنت مش لازم تحكي إنة إنت ارثوذكسيه أو كاثولكية أو لاتين أو روم إحنا مو طوائف مجزئة زي بعض الدول إحناكنيسة جامعة مقدسة رسولية ونتكلم بلسان المسيح بشفاعة أمة لعذراء لتبقى طائفة واحدة وهدفها واحد


----------



## szikoo (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة " يا أم الله "*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رنا+جوجو (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة " يا أم الله "*



maya قال:


> *أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح ...
> 
> هذه كلمات ترنيمة " يا أم الله " التي ترنمها السيدة فيروز وأعتقد أن الكثيرين سمعوها وأحبوها  :
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليكى انا كنت محتاج الترانيم دى بجد


----------

